# Star Wars: EA droht angeblich Lizenz-Verlust (Gerücht)



## Icetii (14. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: EA droht angeblich Lizenz-Verlust (Gerücht)* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: EA droht angeblich Lizenz-Verlust (Gerücht)*


----------



## stillleben (14. Februar 2018)

Kann man nur hoffen, das es sich eben nicht nur um ein Gerücht handelt.

Wenigstens ein weiteres Knights of the Old Republic von Obsidian während meiner Lebenszeit wäre schon schön.


----------



## Theojin (14. Februar 2018)

Schlimmer als bei EA kann die Star Wars Lizenz auch kaum verwurschtelt werden. Ich raffe eh nicht, warum man sowas immer als Exklusivlizenz vergeben muß. Ein Star Wars Spiel im Stil von ACrigins von Ubisoft wäre neben der seichten Battlefrontbespaßung durchaus mal ein interessantes Projekt.

Vor allem sind Star Wars Spiele eigentlich Selbstläufer, solange man nicht als erstes die weitergehende Monetarisierungsstrategie festlegt und dann erst anfängt, ein Spiel drüber zu programmieren.


----------



## Gemar (14. Februar 2018)

Naja, Activision traue ich ein Star Wars Spiel nicht umbedingt zu. Da wäre der eigentliche Vorteil nur die Platform.
Und bei UbiSoft würde es auch zu Problemen kommen, hauptsächlich wegen uPlay und den eigenwilligen Designentscheidungen.
Aber mit EA kann ich eben gar nichts anfangen, so wie die Ihre Spiele auslegen.


----------



## MrNooP (14. Februar 2018)

Träumen darf man ja  
Aber mal im Ernst, es ist echt Panne, wie wenig wir Spieler von einer solch großen IP mitkriegen. Damals gab es im Vergleich Unmengen an Star Wars Spielen, jetzt nur noch Mobile Schrott und 2 Battlefronts. Super. Ich hijacke mal ein Kommentar vom Gamestar Forum: Die Warhammer 40k Marke wird wohl frei vergeben und man soll sich nur mal anschauen was es da alles gibt. Da kamen im letzten Jahr gefühlt 10 Spiele raus. Natürlich nicht alles die Bombe, aber das waren EA's Titel nun auch nicht. Ob gerade Activison jedoch das alles so viel besser macht, ich weiß ja nicht.
Also mein Wunsch: Nicht nur an einen Publisher binden, sondern offen mit der IP sein und somit ein großes Angebot schaffen.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Februar 2018)

MrNooP schrieb:


> Also mein Wunsch: Nicht nur an einen Publisher binden, sondern offen mit der IP sein und somit ein großes Angebot schaffen.



Das wäre mir auch am liebsten


----------



## Orzhov (14. Februar 2018)

Wir können die Lizenz ja mal an Square Enix wandern lassen.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Februar 2018)

wenn die da genauso lange brauchen wie bei ihren Rollenspielen Final Fantasy 15 und Kingdom Hearts 3, hätten wir das erste Star Wars Spiel bereits 2025


----------



## Asuramaru (14. Februar 2018)

Also so wie ich das sehe hat Activition The Force Unleshed gemacht und das ist einer der besten Singleplayer Titel von Star Wars geworden 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_The_Force_Unleashed naja sie waren Publisher.
Studio: Aspyr (Windows, Mac)
Publisher: LucasArts,Activision Blizzard


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_The_Force_Unleashed_II
Studio: LucasArts
Publisher: LucasArts

Aber hey wir werden wirklich gehört mit unseren Aufschrei gegen EA,ich weigere mich bis heute zum kauf von Battlefront 2 und Protestiere weiter.


----------



## Sayajin3 (14. Februar 2018)

Force Unleashed... war gut, aber was fehlt und richtig lange sogar im Multiplayer berühmt war:
Jedi Knight! dank der GameEngine konnte man das Schwert sogar wirklich mit der Maus bewegen wie man selbst wollte (ob Bug oder Feature sei dahingestellt).
Ebenso die Story war gut. Dumm dass soetwas nicht mehr gefördert wird... Echte Lichtschwertkämpfe... Jedi Academy mal wieder ausgraben


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Februar 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das sehe hat Activition The Force Unleshed gemacht und das ist einer der besten Singleplayer Titel von Star Wars geworden
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_The_Force_Unleashed naja sie waren Publisher.
> Studio: Aspyr (Windows, Mac)
> ...



Force Unleashed entstand direkt bei LucasArts und wurde auch direct von ihnen vertrieben.

Jedi Knight 2 und Academy lief über Activision (Entwickler war Ravensoft)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Februar 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> The Force Unleshed ... einer der besten Singleplayer Titel von Star Wars



Äh nein, einfach nein.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Februar 2018)

Ein Star Wars von Ubisoft ? Immer her damit. Hätte damit 0 Probleme. Warum immer alle auf Ubi herumhacken ? Die machen von der Atmosphäre her die besten Spiele. Und Origins ist von der klassischen Ubisoft-Formel weit entfernt. Aber die Hauptsache erst einmal bashen.

Ein RPG im Stil von AC: Origins (Open World Adventure mit RPG-Elementen, womöglich noch mit nutzbaren AT-AT und fliegbaren X-Wing) wäre echt ein feuchter Traum. Aber ich befürchte einmal das ist nur ein Gerücht, daß EA die Lizenz verliert.


----------



## Batze (14. Februar 2018)

MrNooP schrieb:


> Also mein Wunsch: Nicht nur an einen Publisher binden, sondern offen mit der IP sein und somit ein großes Angebot schaffen.


Zumindest wäre ein Konkurrenzkampf da und wir hätten allein dadurch schon mehrere Spiele.
Und wegen anderer Studios, bei Ubisoft hätten wir dann zumindest eine Grandiose Spielwelt. Man kann ja über die sagen und halten was man will, aber Handgemachte Grandiose Spielwelten bauen, das können die einfach.



Asuramaru schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das sehe hat Activition The Force Unleshed gemacht und das ist einer der besten Singleplayer Titel von Star Wars geworden
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_The_Force_Unleashed naja sie waren Publisher.
> Studio: Aspyr (Windows, Mac)
> Publisher: LucasArts,Activision Blizzard


Aber bitte nicht vergessen, das ist fast 10 Jahre her. Zur dieser Zeit gab es jede Menge Grandioser Singleplayer Spiele, von allen Großen Studios und zwar ohne Micros und Lootboxen. Schau dir Activision bitte jetzt an, auch nicht sehr viel besser als EA.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (14. Februar 2018)

Also ich glaube nicht, dass EA die Lizenz verliert. Dagegen wird EA sich wohl rechtlich abgesichert haben, dass das nicht so einfach geht.
Wäre jetzt natürlich möglich, dass EA vertragsbrüchig ist, wenn da Zielvereinbarungen für die Anzahl der zu veröffentlichenden Spiele drin steht. Nur werden wir das alles so nie erfahren, da es um Geschäftsgeheimnisse geht.
Aber so viel Personal hat auch EA nicht um so viele Spiele zu veröffentlichen und nebenbei noch die eigenen Serien zu pflegen und entwickeln. Da müsste EA deutlich mehr Personal einstellen für die Entwicklung.
Evtl. werden Teil-Lizenzen an Activision, Ubisoft usw. vergeben, aber erstmal abwarten.


----------



## Batze (14. Februar 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Aber so viel Personal hat auch EA nicht um so viele Spiele zu veröffentlichen und nebenbei noch die eigenen Serien zu pflegen und entwickeln. Da müsste EA deutlich mehr Personal einstellen für die Entwicklung.


2017 Umsatz ca. 5 Milliarden$, Personal um die 10.000 Mitarbeiter Weltweit. 
Ist ja nur so ein kleines Studio von Nebenan.

EA macht nicht mehr Spiele weil viele sich aus der Sicht von EA eben Finanziell nicht lohnen. Ein paar Taler Gewinn interessiert EA nicht, der Rubel muss da richtig rollen. Mit Personal hat das absolut nichts zu tun und wenn holt man sich die Leute, bei so einem Großem Studio ist eh immer eine gewisse Personal Fluktuation.


----------



## Orzhov (14. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wenn die da genauso lange brauchen wie bei ihren Rollenspielen Final Fantasy 15 und Kingdom Hearts 3, hätten wir das erste Star Wars Spiel bereits 2025



Falls sie dann auch so beliebt und erfolgreich werden würde ich sagen wir lassen es mal drauf ankommen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (14. Februar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> 2017 Umsatz ca. 5 Milliarden$, Personal um die 10.000 Mitarbeiter Weltweit.
> Ist ja nur so ein kleines Studio von Nebenan.
> 
> EA macht nicht mehr Spiele weil viele sich aus der Sicht von EA eben Finanziell nicht lohnen. Ein paar Taler Gewinn interessiert EA nicht, der Rubel muss da richtig rollen. Mit Personal hat das absolut nichts zu tun und wenn holt man sich die Leute, bei so einem Großem Studio ist eh immer eine gewisse Personal Fluktuation.



Umsatz sagt nicht alles aus und von den 10.000 wage ich doch arg zu bezweifeln, dass das alles Designer und Entwickler etc. sind. 
Und selbst wenn man 2.000 Entwickler an einem Spiel arbeiten lässt, wird das ganze nicht unbedingt so viel schneller gehen.


----------



## Asuramaru (14. Februar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Äh nein, einfach nein.



Der Redakteur sucht wohl Streit


----------



## Batze (14. Februar 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Der Redakteur sucht wohl Streit



Wieso?
Spiel das momentane SWToR, nur die Klassen Storys die du ganz allein und auch komplett Kostenlos spielen kannst, dann weißt du welches das beste StarWars SP Spiel ist wenn es rein um Story geht. Die sind nämlich größtenteils Grandios geschrieben.


----------



## MrFob (14. Februar 2018)

Na ich bn ja mal gespannt. Wenn das Problem ist, dass EA nicht genug SW Spiele bringt, bzw. nicht schnell genug, dann koennen wir uns ja wohl demnaechst auf ein paar schnell hingerozte Tiyel gefasst machen.
Ich kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass EA so einfach die Lizenz verliert. Das beste Ergebnis waere, dass sich Lucasfilm/Disney in 5 Jahren, wenn sie auslaeuft sehr genau ueberlegen, ob sie nochmal einem Publisher Exklusivrechte einraeumen werden oder nicht.
Aber keine Ahnung, ich muss hrlich sagen, ich fiebere jetzt auch nicht unbedingt einem neuen SW Spiel entgegen. Da gibt es andere SciFi IPs, die mich entgeltlich mehr interessieren. Insofern ist es mir relativ wurscht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Februar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Spiel das momentane SWToR, nur die Klassen Storys die du ganz allein und auch komplett Kostenlos spielen kannst, dann weißt du welches das beste StarWars SP Spiel ist wenn es rein um Story geht. Die sind nämlich größtenteils Grandios geschrieben.



Selbst Kotor I+II, Jedi Knight 1 + 2 + Academy, Republic Commando sind bessere Star-Wars-SP-Spiele als Force Unleashed.
Das mag zwar ein ganz gutes Actionspiel sein, aber in Sachen Star Wars find ich es ziemlichen Murks. (allein schon das Konzept von Starkiller)


----------



## Enisra (14. Februar 2018)

ich hätte ja nochmal ein RTS wie Empire at War gern, nur mit KI im Galaxismodus und besseren Bodenmaps


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Februar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Selbst Kotor I+II, Jedi Knight 1 + 2 + Academy, Republic Commando sind bessere Star-Wars-SP-Spiele als Force Unleashed.
> Das mag zwar ein ganz gutes Actionspiel sein, aber in Sachen Star Wars find ich es ziemlichen Murks. (allein schon das Konzept von Starkiller)



Starkiller war auch einfach viel zu mächtig in dem Spiel (Stichwort: Sternzerstörer)

Jedi Knight 2 und Academy als Remaster würde ich sofort nochmal kaufen, gleiches bei der Rogue Squadron Trilogie


----------



## Enisra (14. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Starkiller war auch einfach viel zu mächtig in dem Spiel (Stichwort: Sternzerstörer)
> 
> Jedi Knight 2 und Academy als Remaster würde ich sofort nochmal kaufen, gleiches bei der Rogue Squadron Trilogie



hmmmmm
Ich frage mich nur gerade, bei den Alten EU Büchern steht ja oben bei den Reprints Legacy drüber, das könnte man doch auch bei so Remaster Spielen machen

Oder was mir grade noch einfällt an neuen Sachen wo man es echt verpennt hat, ein richtiges Rebels Spiel zu machen
hätte man ja so als Telltale Klon machen können und so wie eine Episode aufziehen können, aber da man da jetzt auch Fertig ist mit der Reihe, weil die Geschichte Fertig ist, ist der Zug wohl auch ganz abgefahren  

Irgendwo, es gibt Star Wars BB-8 Orangen und es gab jetzt zu Ep.8 Star Wars Rosenkohl, aber bei Spielen, da hat´s Disney und EA mal echt verkackt


----------



## Tek1978 (14. Februar 2018)

Kann man dafür Voten das die endlich die Lizenz verlieren. 

Sollen lieber kleine Entwickler was machen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es gut wird ist höher.
Die trauen sich eventuell was und sind dann nicht so eingefahren wie die großen.


----------



## Desotho (14. Februar 2018)

Nach dem großartigen letzten Film, macht Disney sich halt Sorgen dass jemand Star Wars kaputt machen könnte.


----------



## Loosa (14. Februar 2018)

MrNooP schrieb:


> Also mein Wunsch: Nicht nur an einen Publisher binden, sondern offen mit der IP sein und somit ein großes Angebot schaffen.



Das kann ich mir von Disney eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Freie Lizenzen an verschiedene Publisher? Damit würden sie zu viel Kontrolle verlieren. Die Marke ist für deren Filme ja weitaus wichtiger als für Spiele. Guck nur mal was _ein_ Publisher damit schon für Murks betrieben hat. 

Ich könnte mir eher noch vorstellen, dass Disney die Lizenz zurückholt bevor die sie in der Breite verteilen. Lucasarts in den Wind zu schießen war sowieso hasenfüßig. Vielleicht wüssten sie mittlerweile mehr damit anzufangen.


----------



## Enisra (14. Februar 2018)

Desotho schrieb:


> Nach dem großartigen letzten Film, macht Disney sich halt Sorgen dass jemand Star Wars kaputt machen könnte.



ich glaube die Trolle die behaupten dass EP. 8 schlecht sei, sollen erster mal wieder EP.1 schauen und was über das Verhalten von Körpern im Offenen Weltraum lernen
Ist ja nicht auszuhalten was für Gatekeepermüll zu dem Film behauptet wird


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Februar 2018)

Es wäre eh sinnvoller Aufträge an einzelne Firmen zu vergeben statt einer komplett die Lizenz für Spiele zu geben.

Zum Beispiel Obsidian für ein neues Rollenspiel


----------



## Asuramaru (15. Februar 2018)

Wurde SWToR Eingestellt,der Installer funst bei mir nämlich nciht,ich konnte mich Regestrieren und den CLienten Herunterladen,aber wenn ich ihn starte Läd der ein paar Files in den Tempordner die sich nciht starten lassen.


----------



## Emke (15. Februar 2018)

Auch wenn es stimmen würde, Ubisoft bzw. Activision sind jetzt auch nicht die optimalen Alternativen - die machen das gleiche wie EA.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Februar 2018)

Bei Activision gebe ich Dir vielleicht Recht. Aber Ubisoft? Sorry so blind haten ohne die Fakten zu sehen ist mal wieder typisch.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Februar 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Wurde SWToR Eingestellt,der Installer funst bei mir nämlich nciht,ich konnte mich Regestrieren und den CLienten Herunterladen,aber wenn ich ihn starte Läd der ein paar Files in den Tempordner die sich nciht starten lassen.



Definiere "ein paar Files". Das Spiel hat 40gb. Und er installiert es auch nicht in einen Temp-Ordner, sondern wie jedes andere Spiel in den Programme-Ordner.


----------



## Batze (15. Februar 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Wurde SWToR Eingestellt,der Installer funst bei mir nämlich nciht,ich konnte mich Regestrieren und den CLienten Herunterladen,aber wenn ich ihn starte Läd der ein paar Files in den Tempordner die sich nciht starten lassen.



Der Ladebalken geht eben nur langsam voran und es dauert eben. Wie LouisLoiselle schon sagt, das Teil saugt 40GB und bis da nicht so gut wie alles runter geladen ist kannst du eben auch nichts starten.

PS: Da habe ich wohl jemanden auf den Geschmack gebracht.


----------



## Marius1990 (15. Februar 2018)

Wird nicht passieren, gut wäre es trotzdem.


----------



## Loosa (15. Februar 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es wäre eh sinnvoller Aufträge an einzelne Firmen zu vergeben statt einer komplett die Lizenz für Spiele zu geben.
> 
> Zum Beispiel Obsidian für ein neues Rollenspiel



Dann müsste Disney aber wieder selbst als Publisher auftreten, oder?
Aufträge an einzelne Entwickler zu vergeben ist ein Sache. Aber würden einzelne Publisher bei sowas mitspielen?


----------



## Batze (15. Februar 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Aufträge an einzelne Entwickler zu vergeben ist ein Sache. Aber würden einzelne Publisher bei sowas mitspielen?


StarWars Lizenzen sind eine Option zum Geld drucken. Jeder Entwickler würde das mit Kusshand nehmen, vorausgesetzt er kann die Lizenzen bezahlen.


----------



## Promego (15. Februar 2018)

MrNooP schrieb:


> Also mein Wunsch: Nicht nur an einen Publisher binden, sondern offen mit der IP sein und somit ein großes Angebot schaffen.



Leider ist Disney das genaue Gegenteil von Offen, was ihre Lizenzen angeht, und sie sind auch bekannt dafür sich sehr in den Entwicklungsprozess einzumischen, und das können sich nur ganz wenige Publisher überhaupt leisten.


----------



## Loosa (15. Februar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> StarWars Lizenzen sind eine Option zum Geld drucken. Jeder Entwickler würde das mit Kusshand nehmen, vorausgesetzt er kann die Lizenzen bezahlen.



Das war mein Frage. Jeder _Entwickler_ würde sowas sofort annehmen.
Aber würde sich ein _Publisher_ auf eine Einzellizenz einlassen?


----------



## Batze (15. Februar 2018)

Wenn er dabei mit Verdient, warum nicht.


----------



## solidus246 (15. Februar 2018)

Das gefällt mir.


----------



## Asuramaru (15. Februar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Der Ladebalken geht eben nur langsam voran und es dauert eben. Wie LouisLoiselle schon sagt, das Teil saugt 40GB und bis da nicht so gut wie alles runter geladen ist kannst du eben auch nichts starten.
> 
> PS: Da habe ich wohl jemanden auf den Geschmack gebracht.



Der Client Läd die Install und Setup.exe in den den Tempordner und geht automatisch zu.Weder Setup noch Install.exe lassen sich starten.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Februar 2018)

Könnte es sein, daß der Virenscanner die Exe blockiert weil er denkt es ist ein Trojaner/Virus ? Das Problem habe ich aktuell bei GTA 1. Wenn ich dort den Download entpackt habe und das eigentliche Spiel installieren will, verschiebt Malwarebytes die Exe in die Quarantäne. Das macht aber genauso Kaspersky, wenn ich Malwarebytes temporär abschalte. Weiß auch nicht wieso. Aber bislang konnte ich GTA 1 nicht installieren.


----------



## Asuramaru (15. Februar 2018)

Ja lag am AV nun funst der Client ordungsgemäß.


----------



## Promego (15. Februar 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das war mein Frage. Jeder _Entwickler_ würde sowas sofort annehmen.
> Aber würde sich ein _Publisher_ auf eine Einzellizenz einlassen?



Wie kommt ihr auf sowas? Ein Entwicklungsstudio hat gar nicht die Ressourcen so einen Deal abzuschließen. Wie stellt ihr euch das eigentlich vor? Selbst als kleines Studio hast du ganz schnell 5M Entwicklungskosten in einem Jahr zusammen, und da ist noch nix tolles dabei.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Februar 2018)

Wenn könnte den Deal nur einer der Großen eingehen, weil die Firmen die einzigen sind die die notwendigen Kapazitäten hätten. Neben EA wären das im Endeffekt nur noch die beiden weiteren Großen Ubisoft oder Activision/Take2/Rockstar/Blizzard). 

Der Markt für Gamingentwicklungen ist in der Zwischenzeit so bereinigt worden und die Firmen so extrem miteinander fusioniert oder voneinander abhängig, daß es - bis auf die 3 großen Konzerngruppen - kaum noch weitere von den 3en unabhängige, große Studios gibt. 

Das einzige was noch an "großen" Studios ohne Bindungen an die 3 Konzerne übrig bleibt wäre vielleicht noch Square Enix. Die sind aber auch noch zu klein für ein solches Produktionsvolumen. Es bliebe desweiteren vielleicht noch Microsoft (die Firma hat aber afaik keine eigene Gamingabteilung mehr ?) und Turn 10 (die Forza machen) sind imho auch zu klein). 

Bleiben nur noch die Firmen die für Sony arbeiten (dann hätten wir aber einen Playstation-Exklusivdeal, was alles andere als ideal wäre). Als Ausweichlösung zu EA bleiben somit nur Ubisoft und Activion als einzige ernsthafte Alternativen übrig, wenn Disney X Spiele im Zeitfenster von 5 Jahren haben will.

Das beste wäre, wenn Disney einen Lizenzdeal mit allen 3 Großen machen würde und die Firmen liefern dann ab. Dann hat der Käufer die Wahl und bei der Konkurrenz müssen die Firmen zusehen, daß sie Qualität liefern statt sich auf den Exklusivdeal "auszuruhen".


----------



## Wubaron (15. Februar 2018)

Mich wundert es, dass der Riesenkonzern Disney keine Spieleschmiede sein eigen nennt. Ähnlich halt zu Warner Bros. Außer ich verwechsle jetzt da die Firmengeflechte. Jedenfalls denke ich schon, das sich für Disney das rentieren würde. Der Videospielmarkt ist ja nicht mehr so klein und mit Marken wie Star Wars lässt sich gut verdienen.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Februar 2018)

Naja soo schnell ist so eine Abteilung auch nicht aufgebaut. Vielleicht plant Disney langfristig eine solche Firmenabteilung ein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Februar 2018)

Disney hat sich ja damals bei der Übernahme dagegen entschieden und hat LucasArts dicht gemacht.
Dort hätten sie sehr gut intern entwickeln lassen können.


----------



## Wubaron (15. Februar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Disney hat sich ja damals bei der Übernahme dagegen entschieden und hat LucasArts dicht gemacht.
> Dort hätten sie sehr gut intern entwickeln lassen können.



Dann wird es Zeit für ein Comeback.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Februar 2018)

Stimmt ja. Warum Disney die PC-Gamingabteilung von Lucas Arts dicht gemacht hat ist für mich echt nicht nachvollziehbar. Sitzen in der Firma so viele alte Säcke, die den Wert der Branche nicht erkennen ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Stimmt ja. Warum Disney die PC-Gamingabteilung von Lucas Arts dicht gemacht hat ist für mich echt nicht nachvollziehbar. Sitzen in der Firma so viele alte Säcke, die den Wert der Branche nicht erkennen ?


Disney hat vom Spielemarkt schlicht keine Ahnung. Man schaue sich doch die ganzen Lizenz-Spiele zu deren Trick- und CGI-Filmen an. Reinste Casual-Produkte von unbekannten Entwicklerstudios oder wenigen der Namhafteten, wo weder der Inhalt noch die Technik wichtig sind, hauptsache es kommt zeitnah zum Kino-Release was Spielbares heraus.

Dass man ausgerechnet LucasArts, DAS Studio das SW-Spiele von höchster Güte erschaffen konnte wie kein Zweites, dicht gemacht und die Marke in fremde Hände gegeben hat... So ziemlich die dümmste Entscheidung die man treffen konnte.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loosa (15. Februar 2018)

Promego schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr auf sowas? Ein Entwicklungsstudio hat gar nicht die Ressourcen so einen Deal abzuschließen. Wie stellt ihr euch das eigentlich vor? Selbst als kleines Studio hast du ganz schnell 5M Entwicklungskosten in einem Jahr zusammen, und da ist noch nix tolles dabei.



Das meinte ich doch. 

Wenn Disney mehr Kontrolle, oder gezielt einen Entwickler beauftragen will, dann müssten sie selbst wieder als Publisher auftreten und das auch finanzieren.
Ich hab meine Zweifel, dass sie Publisher X für ein Spiel bei Entwickler Y beauftragen können. Oder irgendein Publisher das Finanzierungsrisiko eingeht, wenn sie die Lizenz nur für ein Spiel bekämen.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Disney hat vom Spielemarkt schlicht keine Ahnung. Man schaue sich doch die ganzen Lizenz-Spiele zu deren Trick- und CGI-Filmen an. Reinste Casual-Produkte von unbekannten Entwicklerstudios oder wenigen der Namhafteten, wo weder der Inhalt noch die Technik wichtig sind, hauptsache es kommt zeitnah zum Kino-Release was Spielbares heraus.



Wahrscheinlich war die Übernahme auch so schon kompliziert genug. Ohne Erfahrung außerhalb von Casual (und das hatten sie ja behalten) war ihnen das Geschäft vielleicht einfach zu riskant. Vielleicht wären sie ja mittlerweile soweit sich auf ein neues Abenteuer einzulassen...


----------



## riesenwiesel (15. Februar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wir können die Lizenz ja mal an Square Enix wandern lassen.


Ja, wenn schon unbedingt ein "großer" Publisher sein muss, dann wäre das für mich auch die einzig sinnvolle Möglichkeit.


----------



## Jakkelien (15. Februar 2018)

Promego schrieb:


> Leider ist Disney das genaue Gegenteil von Offen, was ihre Lizenzen angeht, und sie sind auch bekannt dafür sich sehr in den Entwicklungsprozess einzumischen


Wo hast du das her?
Bei den Filmen hatten die Macher z.B. absolute Narrenfreiheit. Und bei den Battlefronts hat Disney sich nur gegen Customization ausgesprochen.
Wohl eher ist das Gegenteil der Fall. Disney gibt den Auftrag in fähige Hände und meldet sich dann erst einmal ab.


----------



## Enisra (15. Februar 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Wo hast du das her?
> Bei den Filmen hatten die Macher z.B. absolute Narrenfreiheit. Und bei den Battlefronts hat Disney sich nur gegen Customization ausgesprochen.
> Wohl eher ist das Gegenteil der Fall. Disney gibt den Auftrag in fähige Hände und meldet sich dann erst einmal ab.



ja ne, deswegen hat man die Regiesseure vom Han Solo Solo Film gefeuert und musste Ron Howard als Feuerwehrmann holen?


----------



## Loosa (15. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne, deswegen hat man die Regiesseure vom Han Solo Solo Film gefeuert und musste Ron Howard als Feuerwehrmann holen?



Ich dachte da wurden schon mehr Personalien umgeworfen. War das nur für den einen Film?

Aber das Verschwinden der Lootboxes, nur Stunden nach einem Telefonat von Disney mit dem Chef von EA, ist natürlich Zufall. 
https://www.forbes.com/sites/insert...ransactions-hours-before-launch/#4ef9b8d71d64
(das Update ganz am Ende vom Artikel)


/edit: ich weiß nicht ob sich seit der Verschmelzung mit Pixar (eher Übernahme durch Jobs) da vielleicht was geändert hat. Aber Disney, Firma wie deren Gründer, waren *berüchtigt* für die eisenharte Kontrolle ihrer Marke. Ok, Jobs war genauso berüchtigt.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Februar 2018)

Naja wenn die Regisseure eine IP mit aller Macht vergewaltigen wollen und aus Han Solo eine Witzfigur machen würde sich das in vergleichbaren Fällen bei anderen Filmen/IP kein Lizenzgeber bzw. Besitzer der IP gefallen lassen, egal wie groß die Freiheiten des Regisseurs ansonsten sein mögen. Beim besten Willen.

Das wäre ungefähr das gleiche als will ein Regisseur Die Hard drehen und macht aus John McLane einen extremen Typ von anderem Ufer der Angst um seine lackierten Fingernägel hat (mal als Extrembeispiel). Das würde sich keiner gefallen lassen, egal wie groß die Freiheiten des Regisseurs auch sein mögen. Aber es gibt eine gewisse Grundlinie. Ansonsten ist eine IP sinnfrei.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Februar 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Aber Disney, Firma wie deren Gründer, waren *berüchtigt* für die eisenharte Kontrolle ihrer Marke.



Das ist mit Star Wars heute nicht anders.
Da passiert *nichts* ohne grünes Licht von Lucasfilm.
Das bekommen auch wir teilweise zu spüren, wenn es zum Beispiel um Battlefront ging.
Bis man da von EA Material freigegeben bekommt, dauert er gerne mal, weil die auch erst alles mit Lucasfilm abklären müssen.
Kein offizieller Screenshot/Artwork oder Infohappen verlässt den Laden, ohne das die obersten Markenhüter da drüber geschaut haben.


----------



## Enisra (15. Februar 2018)

wenn man sich die frühen Marvel Comics und Bücher aus dem SW EU sich anschaut, vielleicht nicht das allerblödeste


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Februar 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich dachte da wurden schon mehr Personalien umgeworfen. War das nur für den einen Film?



nein, auch bei Episode IX war das noch der Fall, Treverow (der Jurassic World Regieseur) wurde gegen J.J. Abrams ersetzt, der ja auch bereits Episode VII gemacht hat


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> nein, auch bei Episode IX war das noch der Fall, Treverow (der Jurassic World Regieseur) wurde gegen J.J. Abrams ersetzt, der ja auch bereits Episode VII gemacht hat



Auch bei Rogue One wurde zumindest eine "Soft-Ersetzung" durchgeführt.
Gareth Edwards war zwar bis zum Schluss offiziell Regisseur, die umfangreichen Nachdrehs hat aber zu einem großen Teil Screenwriter Tony Gilroy verantwortet, der auch viele der Szenen umgeschrieben hat.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Februar 2018)

Das wusste ich gar nicht, nur dass es dort Nachdrehs gab, aber nicht dass die ein anderer übernahm. Interessante Info, danke


----------



## Loosa (15. Februar 2018)

Dann hatte ich das doch richtig im Hinterkopf, dass Regisseure verbannen schon fast zum Kanon gehört.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Februar 2018)

komplett problemlos lief von den neuen Filmen glaub ich nur alles bei Episode VIII (Carries tragischer Tod beeinflusste den Film ja auch nicht, da alle ihre Szenen schon gedreht waren)

bei 7 gabs doch auch kleinere Probleme glaub ich, oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung?


----------



## Loosa (15. Februar 2018)

Die Marken passen jedenfalls zusammen. 
Lucas war ja derselbe Kontrollfreak mit seinem Baby.

Und EA liebt es genauso die Ellenbogen einzusetzen. Nur dass die gegenüber Disney sehr viel kleiner sind. Dürfte ungewohnt sein. Ob die wohl gepolsterte, explosionsgesicherte Konferenzräume haben?


----------



## Jakkelien (16. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne, deswegen hat man die Regiesseure vom Han Solo Solo Film gefeuert und musste Ron Howard als Feuerwehrmann holen?


Den Han Solo Film hab ich absolut nicht auf den Schirm und kann ich daher nicht nachvollziehen^^
Was die anderen Filme und die Battlefronts angeht, scheint mir Disney aber sehr offen zu sein.


----------



## Enisra (17. Februar 2018)

naja, wenn man so garkeine Ahnung hat, sollte man halt besser mal nichts zu dem Thema sagen


----------



## Promego (17. Februar 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Wo hast du das her?



Eigene Erfahrung. Aber wie du auch anhand der Beiträge der Kollegen lesen kannst verhält sich Disney generell so, was ja auch nachvollziehbar ist, schließlich schützen sie ja nur ihre IPs. Dass ein Studio ohne den finanziellen Rückhalt eines großen 
publishers sich nicht hundert iterationen eines Effekts für Boba Fett’s Blaster leisten kann und die Wartezeit bis der letzte honcho dass dann abgesegnet hat sollte jedem klar sein. Und die Summe solcher Kleinigkeiten zieht die Entwicklungszeit derart in die Länge, dass dann irgendwann im controlling kein + mehr unterm strich steht. Disney als Konzern will vorallem Geld verdienen und das geht halt mit Filmen, insebsondere sämtlichen Marvel IPs so gut, da schauen die Einnahmen eines Spiels nicht so erstrebenswert aus.


----------



## Jakkelien (17. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, wenn man so garkeine Ahnung hat, sollte man halt besser mal nichts zu dem Thema sagen


Persönliche Angriffe sind in einer Diskussion selten förderlich. _Und dabei ist das Thema kein Stück aufgeladen_.
Disney hat sich meines Wissens aus der Entwicklung der letzten Filme, sowie den Battlefronts rausgehalten. Es gab mehrere Meldungen darüber, dass  die Macher frei agieren konnten (wie sehr diese der Wahrheit entsprechen, lässt sich natürlich nicht beurteilen).
Den Han Solo Film habe ich erinnerlich ausgeblendet, da er mich nicht die Bohne interessiert. Und selbst wenn Disney dort eingreift, bleiben immer noch die Filme zuvor plus die Battlefronts in der sie haben machen lassen.

Promegos Behauptung (oder eher der Fakt), dass Disney in der Vergangenheit die Hand über ihre IP's gehalten hat, ist ja nicht falsch, doch daraus den Bogen auf die Vergabe der Star Wars Lizenz zu schlagen, sehr wakelig. 
Das ist mein Punkt. Und wenn es Artikel gibt die Disneys Eingriffe in die Entwicklung belegen - _ der Eingriff in SWBF2 erfolgte nach der Entwicklung._ - dann her damit. Dann kann ich Promegos zustimmen und ein Stück pessimistischer in die Zukunft blicken, da das Star Wars Angebot damit kleiner bleibt.


----------



## Promego (17. Februar 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Das ist mein Punkt. Und wenn es Artikel gibt die Disneys Eingriffe in die Entwicklung belegen - _ der Eingriff in SWBF2 erfolgte nach der Entwicklung._ - dann her damit.



Keine Artikel, aber ich kann wie gesagt aus Erfahrung sprechen - die Einmischung passiert während der gesamten Entwicklung andauernd, man muss sich jede Grafik (wenn du so willst) von Disney absegnen lassen. Dass kann ich dir für Lizenzarbeit an Marvel und SW Titel bestätigen. 

Bei einem Projekt hatten wir einen Gamedirector der früher für Disneyfilm animiert hat - der war genau für das linke Auge von einem Character zuständig. Vielleicht hilft dir das den scope eines solchen Projekts besser zu verstehen.


----------



## Jakkelien (17. Februar 2018)

Sicher das die Absegnung bei Star Wars-Inhalten von Disney kam und nicht etwa von Lucasfilm? Die sind zwar beide unter einem Dach aber ich glaube das Disney die Pflege der Star Wars IP Lucasfilm überlässt.


----------



## Promego (17. Februar 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Die sind zwar beide unter einem Dach.


Nope. Disney IST das Dach. Es macht im übrigen  für den Prozess keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Jakkelien (17. Februar 2018)

Es ist ein Unterschied ob sich Disney direkt in die Angelegenheit ihres Lizenznehmers EA bzw. in die Angelegenheiten von Lucasfilm einmischt...
...oder ob Disney beide erst einmal machen lässt.


----------



## Promego (17. Februar 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied ob sich Disney direkt in die Angelegenheit ihres Lizenznehmers EA bzw. in die Angelegenheiten von Lucasfilm einmischt...
> ...oder ob Disney beide erst einmal machen lässt.



Aha verstehe. Na dann kann ich dich beruhigen, wir hatten direkt mit einer Abteilung / Leuten von Disney zu tun, über die gesamte Projektdauer.


----------



## Jakkelien (17. Februar 2018)

Gut. Überzeugt.
Pessimismus enabled.


----------

